# Whats with guys and Boobs?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont at all understand this obsession. I do love touching peoples butts though, so I guess I more a butt person. What is the deal with boobs though? A lot of women will actually state annoyance with men trying to touch their boobs and many girls have stated they wish they would have stayed flat since boobs are really incontinent. A lot of men assume girls like it, but a lot are just like "This is really awkward". Now some girls love it, and I have met some of those women. So what about Boobs are so alluring? I feel like a lesbian is going to be mad I did not include her but a lot of gay women say they like small boobs or no boobs. Which I found odd. However if there are any lesbians out there who like boobs and big boobs feel free to state your case here. I am truly curious as to why people like boobs.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know... what's it with women and business suits? Or romance novels?


----------



## The Watcher (Mar 28, 2015)

There are evolutionary explanations, but

They make me tingly in my no-no parts, and that;s a good enough reason. Plus! Socially acceptable.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Thirst.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I don't know... what's it with women and business suits? Or romance novels?


Really who doesn't like someone who is well groomed? Also I think girls are more likely to be attracted to novels since they are experiencing in their mind vs just their body alone/visual ques alone.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

booooooooobs


I like 'em. roud:


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> booooooooobs


You are a boob. ;P


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

LittleDicky said:


> Really who doesn't like someone who is well groomed? Also I think girls are more likely to be attracted to novels since they are experiencing in their mind vs just their body alone/visual ques alone.


*shrugs* Fair, although if I wanted to admire someone's clothing, I'd go shopping.  I've always thought men looked better without clothes.

Anyway, boobs. They come in all sorts of shapes and sizes, but that can be said about bodies in general. They're sensitive, so there's that, and sort of "jump out" at you. Men generally don't have something similar, so there's the whole curiosity factor (men tend to like their opposites, and vice versa). It doesn't help how we, as a culture, tend to treat them (as something to be hidden or used to get attention).

To be fair, I'm a fan of the upper body, in general, and this includes things like shoulders, necks, backs...


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> You are a boob. ;P


Then I have self-esteem. Suicide's impossible.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Then I have self-esteem. Suicide's impossible.


I think you earned a rose LOL XD


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've always thought men looked better without clothes.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> I think you earned a rose LOL XD


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

LittleDicky said:


> I dont at all understand this obsession. I do love touching peoples butts though, so I guess I more a butt person. What is the deal with boobs though? A lot of women will actually state annoyance with men trying to touch their boobs and many girls have stated they wish they would have stayed flat since boobs are really incontinent. A lot of men assume girls like it, but a lot are just like "This is really awkward". Now some girls love it, and I have met some of those women. So what about Boobs are so alluring? I feel like a lesbian is going to be mad I did not include her but a lot of gay women say they like small boobs or no boobs. Which I found odd. However if there are any lesbians out there who like boobs and big boobs feel free to state your case here. I am truly curious as to why people like boobs.


First of all, your avatar is adorable.

Second of all, I love boobs too. Just feeling the squishy, softness is pleasing and then looking at them and wiggling them around. Boobs are just great entertainment!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Kore said:


> First of all, your avatar is adorable.
> 
> Second of all, I love boobs too. Just feeling the squishy, softness is pleasing and then looking at them and wiggling them around. Boobs are just great entertainment!


Well thank you very much. I thought so too. ^^


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Boobs are fun for sure. Soft and squishy and I can't tell you why but they are sexy. Not as much as butts though, for me.

*Oh and I do agree with you that it's kinda an obsession that I don't understand why it's so big.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

How I feel!


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

Boobies, my friends. May we never be parted. 1 of the best compliments I got was "I'm not a boob guy but damn now I wish I was?" 

Boobs are sensitive so playing with them makes other areas tingle. Maybe they are too sensitive. 

OK, this is tmi so skip if your not interested. Before breastfeeding my JJs were not sensitive at all so I didn't care so much if they were played with or not. After breastfeeding .... *fans* I was missing out all those yrs. They are fun to play with and be played with.


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul (Sep 7, 2015)

I think they call it "breasts" nowadays. 

I have a thing for the chest of men, like the wider and bigger the chest, the better. I guess this is somewhat similar to men loving boobs, so since we're on the subject.. Why??



LittleDicky said:


> Really who doesn't like someone who is well groomed? Also I think girls are more likely to be attracted to novels since they are experiencing in their mind vs just their body alone/visual ques alone.


I actually prefer a more messy, laid back look, I don't get why people prefer the sophisticated sexy look over the casual sexy look. Then again, sexy is sexy, I guess..

Edit: Yes, I like boobs too. They're fun to squeeze and they bounce when jumping.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

AwkwardShorty said:


> I think they call it "breasts" nowadays.
> 
> I have a thing for the chest of men, like the wider and bigger the chest, the better. I guess this is somewhat similar to men loving boobs, so since we're on the subject.. Why??
> 
> ...


I met women who liked mens chest and nipples and had dick fetishes. I found it all equally weird but that is not unheard of. I like either really. I tend to prefer messy hair cut and a nice suit. I like suits and well uniforms in general on anyone. they just look so nice.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

I find lots of different parts of a woman's anatomy sexy an desirable, whether it's her ass, breasts, hour glass figure, small of the back, the curve of the back, dimples of Venus, legs, thighs, neck, voice, on and on. 

Why some guys are into big breasts (or big butts for that matter) I'm not sure. I like average to smaller breasts myself.


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul (Sep 7, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> I met women who liked mens chest and nipples and had dick fetishes. I found it all equally weird but that is not unheard of. I like either really. I tend to prefer messy hair cut and a nice suit. I like suits and well uniforms in general on anyone. they just look so nice.


What straight woman does not have a dick fetish? Yeah, nipples are cool too, but it's more like the chest in general and its shape. Kinda like how guys obsess over the size & shape of breasts.. 
Aah yes, uniforms, I like the way you think, sir :wink: Especially from the military, like the army or the navy or something, those are great.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I don't know... what's it with women and business suits? Or romance novels?


Uum... There isn't? I've never known any women who is into either of those things.

But it is a fact:guys like boobs.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> Really who doesn't like someone who is well groomed? Also I think girls are more likely to be attracted to novels since they are experiencing in their mind vs just their body alone/visual ques alone.


You've got a point about the first one.

Never understood the allure of romance novels. So corny. But that's how I feel about the vast majority of porn for women:lame.

I guess I have more...male tastes when it comes to porn. Just get to the fucking ...well, _fucking!_ and none of that sappy shit. Ugh.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> You've got a point about the first one.
> 
> Never understood the allure of romance novels. So corny. But that's how I feel about the vast majority of porn for women:lame.
> 
> I guess I have more...male tastes when it comes to porn. Just get to the fucking ...well, _fucking!_ and none of that sappy shit. Ugh.


This in itself would be a good topic of discussion. Do women of types such as SF, ST, NF and NT have different attitudes of sex and romance. I tend to think they do.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

LittleDicky said:


> I do love touching peoples butts though, so I guess I more a butt person. What is the deal with boobs though? A lot of women will actually state annoyance with men trying to touch their boobs and many girls have stated they wish they would have stayed flat since boobs are really incontinent.


I doubt they're too happy about random guys touching their butts either.



> Now some girls love it, and I have met some of those women. So what about Boobs are so alluring?


Oddly enough, I've read breasts evolved to mimic butts as a sexual lure, the way butts function in some primate species. While walking on all fours, or "knuckle dragging", the butt is very prominent and sometimes brightly colored. Standing upright makes that kind of "display" less effective compared to the chest.



> Really who doesn't like someone who is well groomed?


I don't like what I consider an "overly groomed" look, in myself or others. I'm not a fan of people that look like slobs either though.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm a straight female, but I really like boobs. They're soft and feminine. 

While I understand hips and thighs and curves, I don't quite understand butt obsession as an individual thing.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Fumetsu said:


> Uum... There isn't? I've never known any women who is into either of those things.
> 
> But it is a fact:guys like boobs.


I know a guy who is terrified of boobs. He's gay, but that seems all the more reason to love them (he's also afraid of drag queens)!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Boobs are boobieful and I also prefer small breasts but I like them nonetheless.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I really prefer smaller breasts because they are easier to massage. But I'm not really a boob guy. I like the muscles on a back.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LittleDicky said:


> I dont at all understand this obsession. I do love touching peoples butts though, so I guess I more a butt person. What is the deal with boobs though? A lot of women will actually state annoyance with men trying to touch their boobs and many girls have stated they wish they would have stayed flat since boobs are really *incontinent*. A lot of men assume girls like it, but a lot are just like "This is really awkward". Now some girls love it, and I have met some of those women. So what about Boobs are so alluring? I feel like a lesbian is going to be mad I did not include her but a lot of gay women say they like small boobs or no boobs. Which I found odd. However if there are any lesbians out there who like boobs and big boobs feel free to state your case here. I am truly curious as to why people like boobs.


First, what does female breasts have to do with bathroom issues (I suspect you meant "inconvenient")?

Second, not only do they stand out, but they are something we men don't have, thus they are fascinating. 

I happen to like all things about women, but breasts do hold a certain amount of power over me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Because they look like butts which are actually in some way in the vicinity of the vagina where sex occurs. Some kind of ape does this, they inflate their boobs during mating time. Humans are always inflated, sluts.
I don't care for them, I can look at them and think for one moment but then I ask "and.......you can do nothing to a pair of breasts" squeezing is sex. People have stupid concepts of making children.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> Uum... There isn't? I've never known any women who is into either of those things.
> 
> But it is a fact:guys like boobs.


I don't. #notatallmen


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

LittleDicky said:


> Really who doesn't like someone who is well groomed? Also I think girls are more likely to be attracted to novels since they are experiencing in their mind vs just their body alone/visual ques alone.


Working people can't afford fancy suits and perfumes. While you can put on all your pretty ornaments and scents, we have to wait for our parents to arrange marriages for us.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> You've got a point about the first one.
> 
> Never understood the allure of romance novels. So corny. But that's how I feel about the vast majority of porn for women:lame.
> 
> I guess I have more...male tastes when it comes to porn. Just get to the fucking ...well, _fucking!_ and none of that sappy shit. Ugh.


I could get off to erotica as equally as I do porn, or probably more so for the former at times even though I'm watching the latter more often. This isn't really typical for guys, but hey, at least you get to imagine your fantasies if the free porn sites can't give you it. 

In fact, I prefer lesbian erotica over porn because I feel like online lesbian porn's a little staged. I just need to know a girl's genuinely aroused by other girls or something, as well as a badass factor. Unfortunately, this also make me think of her as if she were a goddess.


----------



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

I enjoy my partners breast because they are soft and nice to feel  of course, id also like to feel her thighs, hips, and other body parts. But I definitely do find them attractive, although I'm not a fan of large breasts. Just my preference :O


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Because they look like butts which are actually in some way in the vicinity of the vagina where sex occurs. Some kind of ape does this, they inflate their boobs during mating time. Humans are always inflated, sluts.
> I don't care for them, I can look at them and think for one moment but then I ask "and.......you can do nothing to a pair of breasts" squeezing is sex. People have stupid concepts of making children.


Are you telling me all breast men are actually ass men?


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> First, what does female breasts have to do with bathroom issues (I suspect you meant "inconvenient")?




I'm glad someone pointed that out. I've been trying to nitpick less but that one was amusing.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

IncoherentBabbler said:


> I'm glad someone pointed that out. I've been trying to nitpick less but that one was amusing.[/SIZE][/COLOR]


I spent some time teaching high school English. Some habits are hard to break.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

I have no real reason why i like boobs. I guess its the sexualization of them that makes me like them. But im generally a butt guy or anything below the waist like hips, thighs, hell even calves. Though i do have this thing for the upper arm on a woman as well. I have no idea why.


----------



## terrences (Jan 11, 2016)

Isn't it a mommy thing?


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I spent some time teaching high school English. Some habits are hard to break.


I became an editor in college because of that habit. At least I dropped my retail habit of straightening everything.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...ren-t-hard-wired-find-breasts-attractive.html
http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/105088-women-learn-breast-fetish-too.html


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

But to answer your question for real, I don't get being especially drawn to boobs. And I don't relate to being equally attracted to fake breasts as real ones, like in the video. lol. 

Actually I have a female friend who's bi and she's more "oooh nice tits!" than I am. But she's also generally more attracted to specific body parts even if they're not in a context (like looking at a dick pic or whatever body part close-up, lol). It seems linked to extroversion vs introversion at least in our case (she's an extrovert and I'm an introvert). 



INTonyP said:


> I find lots of different parts of a woman's anatomy sexy an desirable, whether it's her ass, breasts, hour glass figure, small of the back, the curve of the back, dimples of Venus, legs, thighs, neck, voice, on and on.
> 
> Why some guys are into big breasts (or big butts for that matter) I'm not sure. I like average to smaller breasts myself.


Yeah definitely. There is other stuff to be attracted to. I don't care about largeness too much, but a disproportionately large ass just looks weird. Same for boobs. I'm talking about when someone goes overboard with their plastic surgery. ahem










I think breasts are attractive but it's just one part of it. I also think it's funny that facial features aren't mentioned more often, especially since there's like an obsession with blowjobs at least in this culture. That photo someone posted earlier in the thread with the biting lip was sexy. Just one example. 



WamphyriThrall said:


> Are you telling me all breast men are actually ass men?



:laughing: I'm more into breasts than asses (which kinda conflicts with that theory unless it's an argument I'm more evolved - less ape-like :ninja: ) but I tend to prefer thighs over breasts. Like I've been attracted to women that are small- to average-chested but have great legs. 

Having said all of that, I have to primarily be attracted to a woman's face to be attracted to her physically. Though I find it hard to believe that's truly unusual. Typically the first thing you see in full of a person is their face.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

They're overrated. That's all I can tell..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I like boobs, and I have no idea how to explain why.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

I like boobs, I like many other things as well.

I also like eating chicken, now whats that all about?


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Dunno, but I think its about time they became as mundane as male chests.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> I dont at all understand this obsession. I do love touching peoples butts though, so I guess I more a butt person. What is the deal with boobs though? A lot of women will actually state annoyance with men trying to touch their boobs and many girls have stated they wish they would have stayed flat since boobs are really incontinent. A lot of men assume girls like it, but a lot are just like "This is really awkward". Now some girls love it, and I have met some of those women. So what about Boobs are so alluring? I feel like a lesbian is going to be mad I did not include her but a lot of gay women say they like small boobs or no boobs. Which I found odd. However if there are any lesbians out there who like boobs and big boobs feel free to state your case here. I am truly curious as to why people like boobs.





The Watcher said:


> There are evolutionary explanations, but
> 
> They make me tingly in my no-no parts, and that;s a good enough reason. Plus! Socially acceptable.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Ape

This author, Desmond Morris, who published this in 1967, explains his behavioral theories of a child's evolution from butt-fetish to the adult's breast fetish.

Not sure if this theory is still politically correct or not.

But it was a very informative book.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Kore said:


> ...
> 
> Second of all, I love boobs too. Just feeling the squishy, softness is pleasing and then looking at them and wiggling them around. Boobs are just great entertainment!


Exactly.

But none of them lasts forever.

So you have to enjoy them while they last.

Or as Roan Rivers once quipped -- now she has to holler out "timber!" anytime she takes off her bra.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> Boobs are fun for sure. Soft and squishy and I can't tell you why but they are sexy. Not as much as butts though, for me.
> 
> *Oh and I do agree with you that it's kinda an obsession that I don't understand why it's so big.


Don't squish those li'l moneymakers either !!!

That's also boobie abuse !!!

Be gentle with them and they will last longer and stay perky !!!

Butts are tougher and made for spanking, but not the poor li'l boobies.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

edit: double post.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> First, what does female breasts have to do with bathroom issues (I suspect you meant "inconvenient")?
> 
> Second, not only do they stand out, but they are something we men don't have, thus they are fascinating.
> 
> I happen to like all things about women, but breasts do hold a certain amount of power over me.





IncoherentBabbler said:


> I'm glad someone pointed that out. I've been trying to nitpick less but that one was amusing.[/SIZE][/COLOR]





tanstaafl28 said:


> I spent some time teaching high school English. Some habits are hard to break.


I've got you there ...

I taught technical business writing in grad school for 2 years.

But now I skip over all the misspellings and subject/verb disagreement in people's posts.

This mostly just tells you if they went to public or private schools.

I now mostly remind people to follow good organization with intro/body/conclusion so that I can at least understand what they are trying to say with their numerous logic fallacies.

In grad school we gave all papers 3 grades, an A+ thru an F.

The first was for the content.

The second grade was for the organization.

And the third was for grammar & syntax.

COGS -- just like the accounting acronym for Cost Of Goods Sold.

Only it now means Content / Organization / Grammar & Syntax.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Geejayblue said:


> Boobies, my friends. May we never be parted. 1 of the best compliments I got was "I'm not a boob guy but damn now I wish I was?"
> 
> Boobs are sensitive so playing with them makes other areas tingle. Maybe they are too sensitive.
> 
> OK, this is tmi so skip if your not interested. Before breastfeeding my JJs were not sensitive at all so I didn't care so much if they were played with or not. After breastfeeding .... *fans* I was missing out all those yrs. They are fun to play with and be played with.


So you enjoyed the sexual harassment that day then ?!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

AwkwardShorty said:


> I think they call it "breasts" nowadays.
> 
> I have a thing for the chest of men, like the wider and bigger the chest, the better. I guess this is somewhat similar to men loving boobs, so since we're on the subject.. Why??
> 
> ...


It's like the little bug that hides inside a flower and when a bee flies up the bug jumps out and shouts "Boo! Bee!"


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> But to answer your question for real, I don't get being especially drawn to boobs. And I don't relate to being equally attracted to fake breasts as real ones, like in the video. lol.
> 
> Actually I have a female friend who's bi and she's more "oooh nice tits!" than I am. But she's also generally more attracted to specific body parts even if they're not in a context (like looking at a dick pic or whatever body part close-up, lol). It seems linked to extroversion vs introversion at least in our case (she's an extrovert and I'm an introvert).
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Ape

In the book the author explains why black babes have bigger everything.

It's because of the sun.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Army Man said:


> I like boobs, and I have no idea how to explain why.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Ape


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Because they look like butts which are actually in some way in the vicinity of the vagina where sex occurs. Some kind of ape does this, they inflate their boobs during mating time. Humans are always inflated, sluts.
> I don't care for them, I can look at them and think for one moment but then I ask "and.......you can do nothing to a pair of breasts" squeezing is sex. People have stupid concepts of making children.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Naked_Ape


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Working people can't afford fancy suits and perfumes. While you can put on all your pretty ornaments and scents, we have to wait for our parents to arrange marriages for us.


Most of the places where I work it is so hot and stuffy that even though I can dress like a banker on the first day, after that I normally segue (seg-way) to khaki pants and polo shirts and a sport coat.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

its like 2 pillows I just want to put my head in!  I think it is a feeling thing tbh, feeling function display what have and have not value. And boobies have value.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Stultum said:


> My boobs are most certainly not _incontinent._
> 
> And you. I don't like it when someone tries to grab my butt either.


*cops a feel*


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> *cops a feel*


*crushes his fingers in a vise*


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> I dont at all understand this obsession.


Well, I can only imagine either obsession in itself. And to me neither by itself feels sexual at all. For example lookint at photos of mere body parts make it boring, except of aesthetic quality of the picture itself (-> read "as erotic as a landscape").

However, it can all change with context. A face gives it a context. 

Either it gives it intimate context - a bare-chested women within our culture certainly symbolizes intimacy (not necessarily eroticism). And its either "embracing" intimacy - positive, welcoming; or "vulnerable intimacy" - depending on posture, stare, facial expression etc. In this case the breast are not accentuated nor complmented with sensual expression. 
As I mentioned, I still mean it without any eroticism. But it now contains extra emotion.

Or it gives it an erotic context. This is given by accentuating the breast, or butt (or lips) and complementing it with seductive action or expression. I have seen artistic erotic photography where a girl with very sensual deep stare who "accidently" rubs against ger nipple with a strip of web-like white fabric.
This combination of gentle action and sensual connection make the emotional and erotic imact, not the breast itself (though I do not deny that aesthetic properties of it has it's role). 
It's not something you can beat with more nudity etc. It's like the expression of the idea of eroticism itself.

I suppose that some may have linked the bodypart to sexuality so strongly that no further signal is required. Or perheps it's might be specific expresion of intuition and feeling within myself which simply prefers the abstract over the material, which is rather a medium.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Men (and women) are way more fascinated with breasts in the US than in Sweden, so there is a definite cultural connection. I grew up when top-less beaches were pretty standard in Sweden, mixed saunas are standard in Finland, and women who nurse out in public don't get crucified in most Scandinavian countries. 
Look at FB - all photos of women nursing their children get censored (compare to death threats etc that don't get censored), which makes the 'forbidden'', which in turn makes them desirable. 
"Nipplegate" is a pretty good example of how forbidden women's breasts (or rather, nipples) are in the US.

Generally, something forbidden can often create desires/obsessions, which is why the more women are covered up, the more their bodies are associated solely with sex (see countries like Saudi Arabia).


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Swede said:


> Men (and women) are way more fascinated with breasts in the US than in Sweden, so there is a definite cultural connection. I grew up when top-less beaches were pretty standard in Sweden, mixed saunas are standard in Finland, and women who nurse out in public don't get crucified in most Scandinavian countries.
> Look at FB - all photos of women nursing their children get censored (compare to death threats etc that don't get censored), which makes the 'forbidden'', which in turn makes them desirable.
> "Nipplegate" is a pretty good example of how forbidden women's breasts (or rather, nipples) are in the US.
> 
> Generally, something forbidden can often create desires/obsessions, which is why the more women are covered up, the more their bodies are associated solely with sex (see countries like Saudi Arabia).


I think you may be spot on here. Im friends with a couple of dancers so I sometimes goto their place of work for a quiet drink when I cant be arsed with the testosterone being chucked about in regular bars. Due to their very nature there are a lot of topless women and a lot of nudity.

Since making friends with these people, I have become more desensitised by a womans beauty. So I do generally pay more attention to the personality and attitude, where as before I would just accept these things as they were due to looks. Where as now the personality and attitude is just as important.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Gotta agree with @_Swede_. 

It's a cultural thing. Breasts are seen as obscene in some cultures because they're "forbidden" due to "sexual". I really don't have an issue with breasts, but then again I've been around tons of breastfeeding mothers and it's just not a big deal.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, it's also cyclical: the more they're seen as "forbidden", the more "sexual" they become. The more "sexual" they become, the more "forbidden" they come. Taboos are weird like that.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

INTonyP said:


> This in itself would be a good topic of discussion. Do women of types such as SF, ST, NF and NT have different attitudes of sex and romance. I tend to think they do.


Don't know - I was into a period when I read *a lot* of erotica/romantica, but I really don't have time to read a whole lot nowadays Either way, I wouldn't really refer to it as 'romance'.

The thing is that I do enjoy porn, but I consciously made a decision not to watch it. The reason why is because a lot of people in the sex industry were sexually abused/abused as children and I can not personally support an industry that takes advantage of people and their past traumas in that way. 
It makes me feel icky about myself (which is not the same as judging the people involved, btw).

No people are getting harmed IRL from reading a book, so that was natural to fall back on.


----------



## Juiz (Dec 31, 2014)

Well "average" is subjective to the particlar body. Like wouldnt a C cup look a bit smaller on a large/tall girl and a B cup would look huge for a really petite girl? Plus how far the boobs actually stick out. They could be a C cup and seem flatter than the next girl's who is the exact same cup. Idk as long as the boobs are proportional to a girl's body i think it's good. If they are like massive the size of their head then hmmm. . . I say the size that complements their hip width is nice. Anything beyond that is too obnoxious for me.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Stultum said:


> And you. I don't like it when someone tries to grab my butt either.


Because...



Salad Days said:


> No, you can get your kicks some other way that actually makes sense to me/has some use other than the symbolism you're associating with doing things to my butt.


I just wanted to put these two posts together hahahahaha.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> Oh, it's also cyclical: the more they're seen as "forbidden", the more "sexual" they become. The more "sexual" they become, the more "forbidden" they come. Taboos are weird like that.


Taboo and forbidden does not mean sexual. A lot of people dont agree with eating people and not becuase they think its SEXUALLY INAPPROPRIATE. 

It is probably seen as SEXUAL since it develops during puberty. Just like a menstrual cycle, body hair, and body odor


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Since now. So ass. A nice ass implies a nice upper structure. Thin waist, nice ribs and hips, good posture etc... Whereas nice tits can grow on anything and everything.
> 
> It's like the ass says "hey look, I have a super functional body, let's function together okay ?".


http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/625898-tits-ass-2.html

ass is structural and good ones usually adorn good bodies...tits, not so much


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

MisterPerfect said:


> Taboo and forbidden does not mean sexual. A lot of people dont agree with eating people and not becuase they think its SEXUALLY INAPPROPRIATE.
> 
> It is probably seen as SEXUAL since it develops during puberty. Just like a menstrual cycle, body hair, and body odor


I believe you misunderstood me; reread my statement.

Basically, there is a taboo in U.S. culture surrounding the female breast.

The more the breast is seen as sexual, the more forbidden the breast becomes. The more forbidden the breast becomes, the more sexually alluring it becomes, because it's forbidden and hidden.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

I heard that a study indicated that people who like small boobs want sex, whereas people who like big boobs want to settle down and have children. 

As someone who likes small boobs, I can attest to the accuracy of that within my own experience.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I have small boobs and super wide hips (like an Iggy Azalea type body), and I always liked it because it's unique :kitteh: 

I've gotten shit for having small boobs, but never from guys, oddly enough. It's always the women that comment on it. I remember when I was in that awkward stage of puberty where your adult form is just appearing, around 13 years old or so. My friends' moms who had big boobs would jokingly comment on how sad it was that I wasn't going to be "well endowed" on top. I found it so weird that other women were reducing themselves (and trying to reduce me, whether they realized it or not) to a _body part_. Even now, I still get those comments from chicks now and then (usually friends who are half joking). You know how many men have commented on my chest negatively? Zero. I find that interesting to note.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Wild said:


> I have small boobs and super wide hips (like an Iggy Azalea type body), and I always liked it because it's unique :kitteh:
> 
> I've gotten shit for having small boobs, but never from guys, oddly enough. It's always the women that comment on it. I remember when I was in that awkward stage of puberty where your adult form is just appearing, around 13 years old or so. My friends' moms who had big boobs would jokingly comment on how sad it was that I wasn't going to be "well endowed" on top. I found it so weird that other women were reducing themselves (and trying to reduce me, whether they realized it or not) to a _body part_. Even now, I still get those comments from chicks now and then (usually friends who are half joking). You know how many men have commented on my chest negatively? Zero.


I bet after talking shit about your boobs, they find a way to blame the fact that they did it on the patriarchy. 

As their representative, I'd like to extend a formal apology. Our world spanning indoctrination still has its unexpected consequences and we are currently working on the problem ;P


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Btmangan said:


> I heard that a study indicated that people who like small boobs want sex, whereas people who like big boobs want to settle down and have children.
> 
> As someone who likes small boobs, I can attest to the accuracy of that within my own experience.


I'd have to disagree, I want a family and children very much, and prefer smaller breasts. Anything larger than a hand is a waste


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

ShatteredHeart said:


> I'd have to disagree, I want a family and children very much, and prefer smaller breasts. Anything larger than a hand is a waste


All anyone needs is enough to motorboat.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I have little interest in boobs. Asses, a little more. Nothing special. Minds are amazing. Problem: As someone who tests INTJ, few minds of hundreds meet the prerequisite high standards I also place upon myself. After this, I begin to evaluate a woman more specifically, and then find a disqualification.

The most important thing to me is being able to share my mind with an equal who understands me.

In other words, likelihood of "forever alone" is high, and thus I usually trend towards giving up.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

There's likely a waiting list to apprentice with the topless women trampoline coach.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

I thought it said guns and boobs


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Ephemerald said:


> I have little interest in boobs. Asses, a little more. Nothing special. Minds are amazing. Problem: As someone who tests INTJ, few minds of hundreds meet the prerequisite high standards I also place upon myself. After this, I begin to evaluate a woman more specifically, and then find a disqualification.
> 
> The most important thing to me is being able to share my mind with an equal who understands me.
> 
> In other words, likelihood of "forever alone" is high, and thus I usually trend towards giving up.


Demisexual.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Swede said:


> Demisexual.


Nonsense. I'm a quatsexual. I debate first my sexuality, and then I debate my stance upon bonding to the definitions of that sexuality. Or perhaps I'm a Sexsexual: I discern my orientation towards either being sexual at all, evaluating the lower castes of sexuality. There are probably a bunch of dumb pigeonholes for sexuality, just like there are for MBTI, and I acknowledge the absurdity of it all.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Ephemerald said:


> Nonsense. I'm a quatsexual. I debate first my sexuality, and then I debate my stance upon bonding to the definitions of that sexuality. Or perhaps I'm a Sexsexual: I discern my orientation towards either being sexual at all, evaluating the lower castes of sexuality. There are probably a bunch of dumb pigeonholes for sexuality, just like there are for MBTI, and I acknowledge the absurdity of it all.


Which is why you felt the need to bring in your MBTI in connection to your sexual attraction in you previous post, I assume. Makes sense.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Swede said:


> Which is why you felt the need to bring in your MBTI in connection to your sexual attraction in you previous post, I assume. Makes sense.


Edit: Nevermind.

Debates of sense are futile.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Ephemerald said:


> I have little interest in boobs. Asses, a little more. Nothing special. Minds are amazing. Problem: As someone who tests INTJ, few minds of hundreds meet the prerequisite high standards I also place upon myself. After this, I begin to evaluate a woman more specifically, and then find a disqualification.
> 
> The most important thing to me is being able to share my mind with an equal who understands me.
> 
> In other words, likelihood of "forever alone" is high, and thus I usually trend towards giving up.





Swede said:


> Demisexual.


Haha. There's definitely something about INT* in my experience (at least one of my male friends who tests as INTP, and myself) that gives the impression of demisexuality, though I think there is a difference. My friend (true to his typing) began to question whether he's actually a demisexual and never knew it, after I showed him this online quiz and we both scored borderline demisexual. However, I am not convinced for either of us that that's the case. Neither of us requires feeling mentally/emotionally connected to someone to feel physically attracted to them. I mean he has pointed out women he thinks are attractive to me before, and I'm talking about celebrities or someone he's never met in person, so can't feel some kind of "connection" with them. 

What I don't get about the "boobs" thing is more about the kind of mindset one seems to require, to be interested in someone for one body part.. it's like they go "body part is attractive --> person is attractive" but I (at least consciously) go the other way around, where I don't notice some specific "anatomy" to be attractive, until I've recognized that person as a whole is attractive. I can never really say one or two things about them physically that made me attracted in the first place. It doesn't mean I need to feel connected with someone, it just means I experience attraction more holistically. 

Put another way... line up a bunch of photos of boobs (or whatever) in isolation from the body, and tell me they don't all start to look the same and not really mean anything. :tongue:


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> There's likely a waiting list to apprentice with the topless women trampoline coach.


What is the purpose of them being Topless?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> However, I am not convinced for either of us that that's the case. Neither of us requires feeling mentally/emotionally connected to someone to feel physically attracted to them. I mean he has pointed out women he thinks are attractive to me before, and I'm talking about celebrities or someone he's never met in person, so can't feel some kind of "connection" with them.


For me the mental/emotional connection is like the chain that bonds. 
But as for physical attraction, that needs to be there as well.

Mental/emotional connections are otherwise, like my parents, some members of my family and my close friends. Sure we are close, but there is nothing else there and there never will be. If emotional connections were what made me find people attractive, Id probably be more into incest by now.

O honestly don't understand it, but each to their own.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Haha. There's definitely something about INT* in my experience...
> 
> Put another way... line up a bunch of photos of boobs (or whatever) *in isolation* from the body, and tell me they don't all start to look the same and *not really mean anything*. :tongue:


I kind of described in detail something very similar just a few pages back. :kitteh:


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Ephemerald said:


> Nonsense. I'm a quatsexual. I debate first my sexuality, and then I debate my stance upon bonding to the definitions of that sexuality. Or perhaps I'm a Sexsexual: I discern my orientation towards either being sexual at all, evaluating the lower castes of sexuality. There are probably a bunch of dumb pigeonholes for sexuality, just like there are for MBTI, and I acknowledge the absurdity of it all.


Shhh no. You are sapiosexual like me. 

*lick lick*

The quatsexuals will not have you!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> What is the purpose of them being Topless?


You've gotta be kidding me, can't you just enjoy a video of free & happy women? LOL if ever there were an example of "why ask why".
Hey if you're dating a great gal that's attractive, intelligent, mentally stable & emotionally healthy, perky bouncy boobies have gotta be a nice perk or bonus akin to icing upon a cake.
I'm not much attracted to gigantic boobs that sag to the waist, but I appreciate all other size & shape boobs. 
Just keep in mind that breasts & ass are really great but they don't determine a woman's worth.

Okay here's a quick video of a happy gal that isn't topless, but geez kid stop complaining eh.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You've gotta be kidding me, can't you just enjoy a video of free & happy women? LOL if ever there were an an example of "why ask why".
> 
> 
> Okay here's a quick video of a happy gal that isn't topless, but geez kid stop complaining eh.


Hes a coach which means its a sport. Why are they topless? I already stateless I dont give crap about boobs.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> Hes a coach which means its a sport. Why are they topless?


Why do we guys go topless, or why isn't it acceptable for everybody to go topless if they wish to?




MisterPerfect said:


> I already stateless I don't give crap about boobs.


Then why did you create the thread if you "don't give a crap about boobs".

I don't have a fetish for boobs nor am I obsessed with breasts, but I appreciate them.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Why do we guys go topless, or why isn't it acceptable for everybody to go topless if they wish to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually girls do go in nothing but a push up bra in the MMA and the shorts are often tight and short even for the men. I asked why other people liked boobs. You believe noticing something exist means you are part of the group. Its kind of like saying "I know there is Christians but I am not Christian" and you say "Well no you would not know they were there unless you were one, since if not they are basically invisible". You should try being a little more aware, you are not the only person on this planet. Even if you think you are. I ask what the purpose is as in how does that help them with the sport, further what is the sport?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

cybersloth81 said:


> For me the mental/emotional connection is like the chain that bonds.
> But as for physical attraction, that needs to be there as well.
> 
> Mental/emotional connections are otherwise, like my parents, some members of my family and my close friends. Sure we are close, but there is nothing else there and there never will be. If emotional connections were what made me find people attractive, Id probably be more into incest by now.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I don't know... what's it with women and business suits? Or romance novels?


Ok, for every time you've acted this way because of something I've said, it looks like the tables have finally turned. Because this is how I genuinely feel.

I misread that as women _in_ business suits and almost came. Because androgyny. And fancy clothes.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You've gotta be kidding me, can't you just enjoy a video of free & happy women? LOL if ever there were an example of "why ask why".
> Hey if you're dating a great gal that's attractive, intelligent, mentally stable & emotionally healthy, perky bouncy boobies have gotta be a nice perk or bonus akin to icing upon a cake.
> I'm not much attracted to gigantic boobs that sag to the waist, but I appreciate all other size & shape boobs.
> Just keep in mind that breasts & ass are really great but they don't determine a woman's worth.
> ...


I agree with your post but I cannot get over how fake her boobs look in that video. She's sexy otherwise. lol


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Exactly.


How does one tell real boobs from fake ones? Are they less perky?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> How does one tell real boobs from fake ones? Are they less perky?


This could be its own thread :laughing: 

The overall shape/contour is different, and often the sizing looks out of proportion. Often they should be less perky considering the size. In that video, the unrealistically large size is the main giveaway. But the shape is also.. balloonish. There's a point for me where it crosses over from sexy to absurd. So that's one thing I don't understand.

Granted, sometimes implants are done the "right" way - you can't tell any work has been done - so you can't always tell.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> I dont at all understand this obsession. I do love touching peoples butts though, so I guess I more a butt person. What is the deal with boobs though? A lot of women will actually state annoyance with men trying to touch their boobs and many girls have stated they wish they would have stayed flat since boobs are really incontinent. A lot of men assume girls like it, but a lot are just like "This is really awkward". Now some girls love it, and I have met some of those women. So what about Boobs are so alluring? I feel like a lesbian is going to be mad I did not include her but a lot of gay women say they like small boobs or no boobs. Which I found odd. However if there are any lesbians out there who like boobs and big boobs feel free to state your case here. I am truly curious as to why people like boobs.


I suspect that many like it (touching), either because they tend to be sensitive, or for the psychological aspect of pleasing their partner (kind of like a man might get psychological pleasure at their partner being aroused by touching their chest... seeing arousal directed at you often causes arousal... or be aroused by the ego stroke). I am sure the sexuality attached to it all can be arousing as well. That is to say, the IDEA of it is arousing. "My boobs are being touched right now, that is hot" kinda thing. People are obviously often aroused by things due to taboo or the thrill of forbiddenness, or just the realization that particularly sexual things that were once behind a social barrier are now happening. 

I think that our attraction to boobs has got to be evolutionary. Otherwise, why are they so unnecessarily big? Most mammals don't even have them other than when they have milk in them. It MUST have been selected for. If so, then why are they almost universally smaller in some groups, like some east Asian peoples? Not as aggressively selected there. 

I doubt that it is cultural, though I am sure that if all girls walked around topless our whole lives we'd be pretty over the ogling. I don't think that those people in those cultures are necessarily less sexually attracted to them. Lips are sexual signalers, since human lips are also weirdly over-sized (and sometimes modified to be larger), and they aren't covered up... and I have caught myself ogling at certain lips once or twice. 

Also, I am just gonna leave this here... as, perhaps, the best of all answers:








Enxu said:


> I wonder too what's up with guys and boobs. It scares me sometimes when I wear a decent skintight dress and some guys just look at the wrong places when talking to me. :shocked:


I can't even conceive of this. I'd feel like an IDIOT if I even had a hint that a girl caught me looking at the 'wrong places'. How stupid and embarrassing and un-conscientious. If I saw a guy doing that, I'd have to say, "so, you are a monkey, then? Frontal lobes still developing? How's that working out?" I am guessing/hoping they are just totally socially inept?


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Hes a coach which means its a sport. Why are they topless? I already stateless I dont give crap about boobs.


:laughing:

No, he is not a coach from Norway or whatever, he is british actor (acted in IT crowd for example)









It all just a joke and the reason topless and on trampoline is the bouncing boobs idea.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Psychopomp said:


> I doubt that it is cultural, though I am sure that if all girls walked around topless our whole lives we'd be pretty over the ogling. I don't think that those people in those cultures are necessarily less sexually attracted to them. Lips are sexual signalers, since human lips are also weirdly over-sized (and sometimes modified to be larger), and they aren't covered up... and I have caught myself ogling at certain lips once or twice.


There were studies quoted that in Africa breast are not sexualized. Differences in between Europe and US were also mentioned, thought way more subtle.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

SilverFalcon said:


> There were studies quoted that in Africa breast are not sexualized. Differences in between Europe and US were also mentioned, thought way more subtle.


The term 'sexualized' is odd. For me, just about everything 'feminine' is sexually attractive. It seems impossible to 'sexualize' breasts, because it is one of the many things about a woman that is sexually attractive. They are probably sexually attractive in as universal a way as any distinctly feminine trait. I am sure our culture focuses on it more than some other culture and that other culture focuses on something else. 

I am just saying that there is no evolutionary explanation for the unusual, arbitrary, and inconvenient size of breasts. It was clearly selected for... and the only possible reason for this is that larger breasts increased the chances of the girl procreating successfully. Thus, it must have been a sexual signaler. Aka, it aroused males. Men preferred permanently engorged-looking boobs more than they preferred boobs that only showed up when filled with milk. It could be as simple as unconsciously indicating that they were female. 

Imagine two women and a young man. One woman has no breasts at all, one has very small breasts. Glancing at them, another man immediately recognizes the latter woman as being a potential mate based on that (and other factors). Since the young man and the breastless girl have very similar-looking chests, that girl is less likely to trigger arousal. No indicator there. So that trait just got selected as a sexual trait. It makes sense, because the woman's chest would have engorged when breastfeeding, so the association is built in. Boob = female. So, girls who had the fat come early and stick around would get selected because sexual urges are incredibly simplistic. It is an unconscious trigger that they are female and old enough to mate with. Simple. Consider, too, that the men who were so aroused were also likely selected for... maybe not strongly, but it certainly stands to reason that of five guys, the one who is aroused by the first hint of fat on a girls chest and moves on it is going to procreate more successfully... and thus that trait gets selected.

Then, it pulled a 'peacock' and got out of hand. It feels arbitrary, like peacock feathers. It was just that thing that distinguished competing females. This apparently didn't happen so much in certain groups? I don't know, just guessing here because human breasts (especially in certain peoples) are ENORMOUS from a functional and evolutionary perspective. 

Why are some men MORE sexually aroused by them then other things? Probably varies by culture, and by person, as we already know it does. 

I prefer larger breasts, but smaller breasts are still sexually attractive to me. The lack of breasts on a woman would be very unattractive to me because I associate that as a male trait very unconsciously. I'd be attracted to her 'female' nipples... just because I am attracted to all distinctly female traits. I'd glance from feminine feature to feminine feature that I could see and be aroused - breasts or no. I can't imagine that some men in some certain African people are really like "boobs? whatever". I don't buy it. "wide hips: aroused. soft features: aroused. feminine buttocks: aroused. engorged-looking breasts: nothing." No way. I could understand them being no more 'sexualized' than any other commonly viewed but still distinctly feminine trait, though.


----------



## Enxu (Dec 14, 2012)

Psychopomp said:


> I can't even conceive of this. I'd feel like an IDIOT if I even had a hint that a girl caught me looking at the 'wrong places'. How stupid and embarrassing and un-conscientious. If I saw a guy doing that, I'd have to say, "so, you are a monkey, then? Frontal lobes still developing? How's that working out?" I am guessing/hoping they are just totally socially inept?


:frustrating: I... don't know what to say. I wouldn't dare to confront them but they are definitely not "socially inept" (at least from my encounters). The best thing I could do was to just quickly walk away, and if they're someone I know, keep my distance from them from now on...


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Psychopomp said:


> The term 'sexualized' is odd. For me, just about everything 'feminine' is sexually attractive. It seems impossible to 'sexualize' breasts, because it is one of the many things about a woman that is sexually attractive. They are probably sexually attractive in as universal a way as any distinctly feminine trait. I am sure our culture focuses on it more than some other culture and that other culture focuses on something else.


I would like to add some definition to sexualized vs attractive/sexually attractive to clear possible misunderstanding.

Indeed many features are/can be sexy, attractive sexually, but sexualized = be universally and strongly linked with sexuality. After all this thread is about "obsessing".

I couldn't find the source about the tribal cultures, but I found:


> According to Daniel Everett (Don't Sleep! There Are Snakes), the Pirahã find humor in the fact that Americans consider breasts to be sexually attractive.


(Not African, I know...)

Plus http://broadblogs.com/2010/11/29/women-learn-the-breast-fetish-too/


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

> Recent studies have found that nipple stimulation enhances sexual arousal in the great majority of women, and it activates the same brain areas as vaginal and clitoral stimulation. When a sexual partner touches, massages or nibbles a woman's breasts, Young said, this triggers the release of oxytocin in the woman's brain, just like what happens when a baby nurses. But in this context, the oxytocin focuses the woman's attention on her sexual partner, strengthening her desire to bond with this person.
> 
> In other words, men can make themselves more desirable by stimulating a woman's breasts during foreplay and sex. Evolution has, in a sense, made men want to do this.
> 
> ...


It's almost cute the simplistic love guys have for boobs. There are a lot of aspects of a culture that as an individual you will end up not caring for, the love for boobs seems too widespread to just be cultural. This researcher's explanation makes sense.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

ninjahitsawall said:


> This could be its own thread :laughing:
> 
> The overall shape/contour is different, and often the sizing looks out of proportion. Often they should be less perky considering the size.


One often expects a woman's bust, waist, hip ratio should be near average but some women are blessed with exceptional genetic qualities & a healthy lifestyle.
I'm no expert but I'd expect that implants would restrict the swaying motion of enhanced breasts so that they'd appear to bounce on top of her chest & the skin kinda appears too tight as though it's been stretched over a pair of water balloons beneath it's surface. I watched a longer version of that video in which the motion of her nude breasts appears very natural & I couldn't detect a crescent shaped scar under her breasts. I think her breasts are natural & she's still ahead of the curve for now.

TBH I prefer petite women with average (B-C cup) breasts.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I like legs more, actually....( I don't know why...I feel odd about this)

I think this is why I've developed a weird attraction to asian women; because they tend to compliment their legs more. 

But it depends on how they work with the person...like everyone has their own kind of attractiveness. I would totally take a beautiful face I can stare at lovingly all day then large breasts.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> One often expects a woman's bust, waist, hip ratio should be near average but some women are blessed with exceptional genetic qualities & a healthy lifestyle.
> I'm no expert but I'd expect that implants would restrict the swaying motion of enhanced breasts so that they'd appear to bounce on top of her chest & the skin kinda appears too tight as though it's been stretched over a pair of water balloons beneath it's surface. I watched a longer version of that video in which the motion of her nude breasts appears very natural & I couldn't detect a crescent shaped scar under her breasts. I think her breasts are natural & she's still ahead of the curve for now.
> 
> TBH I prefer petite women with average (B-C cup) breasts.


I don't know, the surgical techniques are improving which includes the scarring. They could do it under the armpit now or right near the nipple (rather than under the breast) so it ends up pretty much invisible. All you have to do is look up breast augmentation before & afters online and some patterns emerge. (That feels weird to say out loud lol. But I once read some article or something about what differentiates fake from real and then became interested in this topic. I wonder if that's partly why I don't think boobs are that sexual in isolation :laughing. Some look more realistic than others and some have more scarring than others.

Yes I prefer average too, though I don't necessarily prefer petite women.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

SilverFalcon said:


> I would like to add some definition to sexualized vs attractive/sexually attractive to clear possible misunderstanding.
> 
> Indeed many features are/can be sexy, attractive sexually, but sexualized = be universally and strongly linked with sexuality. After all this thread is about "obsessing".
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think it's too absolute of statement to claim that "breasts are not inherently sexual, because they are sexualized in Culture X and not over there in Culture Y where women go topless" (and I've seen this claim many times). In ancient India breasts were clearly linked with sexuality, because supposedly breasts were eroticized in the kama sutra. But at this time in India, topless was the norm for both sexes. It is possible that there is a greater rate of "obsession" in some cultures than others. This could be related to some kind of norm to suppress sexuality (which most civilized societies will have in some way or another, wearing clothes and not just going around having sex with whoever you want, for example). It could also be related to upbringing, say men who grow up somewhat secluded from women in their peer group (less common nowadays, but probably still happens), so when they're first exposed to breasts, its likely in a sexual context. Thus the association is formed. However, I don't think it's entirely "covering breasts = breasts are sexual" in a general sense.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Yeah, I think it's too absolute of statement to claim that "breasts are not inherently sexual, because they are sexualized in Culture X and not over there in Culture Y where women go topless"...
> 
> However, I don't think it's entirely "covering breasts = breasts are sexual" in a general sense.


It was not my intention to say that breasts are not at all linked to sexuality, but that the focus and obsession seen in western culture is not biologically inherent.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

SilverFalcon said:


> It was not my intention to say that breasts are not at all linked to sexuality, but that the focus and obsession seen in western culture is not biologically inherent.


I know, I've actually heard the claim that breasts are not linked to sexuality. I was going off your distinction between being linked to sexuality vs. obsession/fetish.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Imo if breasts should be sexualized, so should necks/shoulders, because it has about the same effect when I kiss or bite them.


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I don't know, the surgical techniques are improving which includes the scarring. They could do it under the armpit now or right near the nipple (rather than under the breast) so it ends up pretty much invisible. All you have to do is look up breast augmentation before & afters online and some patterns emerge. (That feels weird to say out loud lol. But I once read some article or something about what differentiates fake from real and then became interested in this topic. I wonder if that's partly why I don't think boobs are that sexual in isolation :laughing. Some look more realistic than others and some have more scarring than others.
> 
> Yes I prefer average too, though I don't necessarily prefer petite women.



I keep asking myself why you know so much, yes i'm aware you looked it up but wwwhhyyy

I agree with you, her boobs are fake. a friend of mine had her boobs reduced to a D cup and that was with an anchor cut, her scars look really good. I think by the time they are completely healed they will be unnoticeable. in the video its the shape of it that makes me doubt its real. I've seen boobs as big as a mans head down to as small as ... well you know and you can tell the difference between real and fake.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Geejayblue said:


> I keep asking myself why you know so much, yes i'm aware you looked it up but wwwhhyyy


:laughing: I think it's good to know


----------

